
Ask HN: How many hours do you spend coding per day? - sabbasb
Hey guys, How many hours do you allocate writing code? What advice do you have on how often a beginner (Web Developer) programmer should code per day? Cheers
======
Bioto
5-7 hours. (Full time job)

Depending on side projects add another 1-3 hours to that.

I wouldn't really put a time frame on it. Just think of a project you want to
build and work on it when you get the time. I usually end up spending every
waking hour on a project until I get a solid base. After that I try to work on
it for an hour or two every night.

Cheers!

